# What GPS do you use?



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I am looking at getting a hand held gps unit for my hunt this year. I am still fairly new to Utah mountains and I think that this would help me out in not getting lost. I am not looking to spend a ton just a basic gps unit to mark trails and help navigate where I am at.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

New GPS: Look at what you may want later in life, what friends may have, ask questions like just from point A to B, riding on trails, topo, radio just a few things that have now become a standard for GPS's however these additions may stretch the budget I personally have used many GPS's however Garmin has been one that I keep going back to. I personally use the Rhino 650 I have Topo maps, and the radio capability its worked great for me and the wife. just little look at what you will be doing with one and go from there. cost's range from what most of us can afford to what the very rich will pay.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm still using my old Garmin eTrex legend CX. It has worked well for me over the years.8)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Garmin Rino 610 (I think it's the 610). Works good for my needs. Use the good Lithium AA's though because it will drink the regular ones.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Magellan Explorist 210. It doesn't really have maps but I can geocache with it and use it to track how far I hike when fishing/hunting. Or mark where I parked. Lithium batteries are best but I also use rechargeables since I have a charger to plug into my cig lighter in the truck. 

Some day I'll upgrade to something with land ownership map capability.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm still using my old Garmin eTrex legend CX. It has worked well for me over the years.8)


Just the original eTrex for me, but I'm thinking about upgrading.

.


----------

